# gt timberline 1.0 2013



## Archeress (27 Oct 2013)

My boyfriend has just bought my xmas present which I am not allowed to ride till xmas. But just found out the mechanical lockout will not stay in the locked position. Is there something wrong or am I doing something wrong?

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Cycleops (27 Oct 2013)

There's someting wrong.


----------



## Archeress (27 Oct 2013)

Cycleops said:


> There's someting wrong.


Any suggestions as to what might be wrong? Of course we'll have to take it back to Evans.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## 02GF74 (27 Oct 2013)

the suntour xct is pretty much a low end fork and doesn;t look like there is a remote lock out onit so it won't be a cable adjustment issue. My experience of this fork is not good - there probaby is a lever on the top of the right hand leg, and when you turn it to lock - you should feel it click in place - presumably that happens but the lever springs back?

I would try cycling the forks i.e. push them down and the release a few times to free the innards - new ones will take some tie to bed in so it could be something thas has stuck. Also do that by setting adjust to max and then min cycling each time, hen try the lock out. If no joy, then back to Evans.

Have you looked in the manual?


----------



## 02GF74 (27 Oct 2013)

take it back and buy same bike from wiggle for £ 269 (Evans shows it at £ 350). TBH with you budget, you could do better.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/gt-timberline-10-29er-2013/


----------



## Archeress (27 Oct 2013)

02GF74 said:


> take it back and buy same bike from wiggle for £ 269 (Evans shows it at £ 350). TBH with you budget, you could do better.
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/gt-timberline-10-29er-2013/


We price matched the wiggle price at Evans. Manual is not much use, does not even mention the forks.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Cycleops (27 Oct 2013)

I think at that price, or maybe any price, suspension forks are not worth having for any advantage you think they may give you. I speak as an owner of a Marin so equipped. Best take it back rather than try to fix it.


----------



## Crackle (27 Oct 2013)

If it does have the MLO forks then they should lockout, so if they don't, contact or take it back to the shop. Even lower end Suntour forks should lockout. It's also not uncommon to have these forks on bikes twice the price now, you have to pay a lot more these days to get decent forks, so don't worry about them, except them working properly.

Enjoy the bike.


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Oct 2013)

I can understand you wanting everything on your new bike to work, so would I.

But to be pragmatic, I don't think the fork lockout has much effect on hill climbing ability.

I doubt - after experimenting a few times - you will use it.


----------



## 02GF74 (28 Oct 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> IBut to be pragmatic, I don't think the fork lockout has much effect on hill climbing ability.
> 
> I doubt - after experimenting a few times - you will use it.


 
I lock my forks most of the time when climbing and nearly al the time once back on the road. It definitely helps psychologically knowing that our effort up hill is not wasted in compressing the fork.


----------



## Archeress (31 Oct 2013)

All fixed. Took minutes, the mechanic in evans said the lockout lever was not lined up properly. 

Hugs
Archeress x


----------

